# 2013 Sucks!



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Absolutely sucks!

I have not had much luck at all this past year whether it be fishing or hunting. To start off my daughter and I entered a squirrel hunting tournament at the last of January. We hunted all day and never even seen one squirrel to shoot at. 

Then I only went rabbit hunting a couple of times and never jumped one rabbit to shoot at.

Come spring I only had one day of fishing for sandbass that I actually caught a dozen fish or so, and then after that it started rainning a lot and never did get into the fish spawn again.

Summer sucked, I got myself super busy with the Senior Citezen Center and didn't hardly do any summertime fishing at all and didn't catch much to show for either. 

Deer Season finally arrived. Bought a archery tag and have only hunted one morning so far. No deer! Our 1 week season of black powder came and gone, I did manage to get a itsy bitty tiny doe! :ashamed: But I set and set in my treestand and never had one deer come by. Then I couldn't fugure out what the heck has happened to all the deer. It's like they don't exist anymore.

Today is the very last day of our 16 day gun deer season and I only went out 3 times the whole blasted cold time! No deer! The first few days we got hit by a artic cold blast with high winds. Didn't even try to go out. Then when it finally warmed up I got down in the back. Down to the point that I even had to walk with a cane for a day or two. Finally started getting over that and then we get nailed again with a cold blast. Snow and ice everywhere. Temps way down in the low teens through the night and highs of 25 - 30 in the day. My bones hurt too much to go out in that kind of weather. 

This evening I decided to do a little road hunting and see if I could sneak a deer home. Didn't work! I got about a mile from the house and my oldest daughter calls me and wants me to bring her home from her moms. So I turned around, dropped the rifle off at the house, and head out to pick up my daughter. Thought I better do it before it gets dark and the roads get bad with black ice. So much for deer gun season! 

I sure hope 2014 is a lot better!


----------



## driftwood (Jun 29, 2013)

how old are you...?.i set 11 hours a day in 13 degree weather..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Can't get anything done sitting in the house.
Never missed even one day of our 15 day firearm season like the post guy now during Muzzle loader season. neather rain sleet or snow will keep me in the house, and it is cold. 8F wind chill this morning and I will be in a unheated blind in an hour.


I'm 67 too

 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I can relate to the 2013 deer season as being the worst ever here in 40 years...more hours hunted and fewer deer in the freezer. It's bound to happen sooner or later. I will be harvesting early bow season next year by the looks of the freezer space.....time to go catch some fish through the ice now.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

brownegg said:


> I can relate to the 2013 deer season as being the worst ever here in 40 years...more hours hunted and fewer deer in the freezer. It's bound to happen sooner or later. I will be harvesting early bow season next year by the looks of the freezer space.....time to go catch some fish through the ice now.


That's what I was thinking. Think I'll go find me a heated dock and do some crappie fishin. I got lots of freezer room for something. 

I don't have heated blinds to get into. I usually hunt out of a treestand and like I said, My bones hurt too much to be out in the cold. 

I guess I could take up duck hunting. I jumped about a hunnered of em down by the creek today. I knew they was there cause I watched them circuling trying to find a clear path through the trees to land on water. Then I waited about 3 hours after I got my indoor chores done and took off to look at them. But I didn't take a shotgun with me. Last time I cooked a duck it tasted muddy. When I was growing up I would take them to my aunt who lived a 1/4 mile from me and she would cook them up and invite me over. I loved her duck cooking. 

Driftwood, I'm only 53 but I've already had one back surgery. Now my bones throb whenever it gets cold or rainny. So the closer to the road I can find a deer, the better on my back. Sorry, you'll just have to hate me!


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Driftwood, I'm only 53 but I've already had one back surgery. Now my bones throb whenever it gets cold or rainny. So the closer to the road I can find a deer, the better on my back. Sorry, you'll just have to hate me!


 
I never did figure out why a person would shoot a deer they couldn't drive up to and load.


----------

